# Water for injection



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Most of you probably know this but for anyone new like me it was a surprise when I walked in to my local chemist and purchased water for injections over the counter for a minimal price!

Just thought I would let anyone know who didn't already


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sid81 said:


> Most of you probably know this but for anyone new like me it was a surprise when I walked in to my local chemist and purchased water for injections over the counter for a minimal price!
> 
> Just thought I would let anyone know who didn't already


What you injecting with the water? how long do you leave whatever it is mixed before you inject.

Most people on here would agree bac water is far better than the sterile water you get from the chemist.

Ive just ordered 2 30ml bottles of bac water about 20 mins ago for £5.99 each, I wouldnt say thats bad


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> What you injecting with the water? how long do you leave whatever it is mixed before you inject.
> 
> Most people on here would agree bac water is far better than the sterile water you get from the chemist.
> 
> Ive just ordered 2 30ml bottles of bac water about 20 mins ago for £5.99 each, I wouldnt say thats bad


Injecting GH, I started on bac water but had really bad welts and found using water for injection helped so I've stuck to it, 15iu vials/3iu per day so five days max, to be honest I'm about now so I may try bac water again if I can get my hands on some more GH so thanks for that.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

*about out now*


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sid81 said:


> Injecting GH, I started on bac water but had really bad welts and found using water for injection helped so I've stuck to it, 15iu vials/3iu per day so five days max, to be honest I'm about now so I may try bac water again if I can get my hands on some more GH so thanks for that.


My understanding was that sterile water will have fully degraded the growth hormone after 5 days if refridgerated, where as Bac water will fully degrade after 14 days.

Also, how many ml are you using per 15iu?


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bensif said:


> My understanding was that sterile water will have fully degraded the growth hormone after 5 days if refridgerated, where as Bac water will fully degrade after 14 days.
> 
> Also, how many ml are you using per 15iu?


Originally I started on 1ml per vial, to stop the welts I went up to 4ml per vial but then I dropped to 2ml per vial so .4 on the syringe is then 3iu. I won't be able to get any more of the growth that I now have so I suspect what I get next will come in 10iu vials?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You sure its the bac that causes the welts? Tried taking Cetirizine, anti histamine type, that often helps.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm really not sure to be honest mate, I found that jabbing after a shower and spreading it around helped but now I just jab whenever and it's fine. Maybe it was just because It was something new? If I can get more GH I will revert back to bac water though.


----------

